# First GoPro bass video!



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Hes not big but its one of the first bass ive filmed with the GoPro. Had to make a mount to fit into my rear seat but it takes awesome video! Check it out and look for a upcoming video of a good bass and possibly some recurve hog hunting


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Just like roland martin!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

whats a go pro?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

a GoPro is a very tiny HD video camera that comes with a waterproof/windproof housing. the cool thing about the camera is all the different mounts. there are head mounts, helmet mounts, chest mounts, wrist mounts, surfboard mounts, rail mounts, car mounts, ect.. basically the housing is indestructible and it will mount to anything. so you can film alot of different sports that a normal hd video camera wouldnt be able to, like surfing, skiing, fishing, skydiving.. go to YouTube and look up GoPro videos

heres one i found the other day that is really cool


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice video! My favorite part is the hook set. :thumbup:


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice video Scully. I need to come check out your set-up. I've never tired to video fishing - I've only done hunting. We need to get up and do some bassin' soon.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Sculls you are the man son....the hook set was proffesional son...yeah i gotta check that out soon very cool


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------

